# Sigma BC 23.16 Reset und Höhenmeterreset



## pro021 (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier und hätte mal eine Frage bezügl. des Sigma 23.16.
Komme gerade von einer MTB Woche von den Kanaren zurück und frage mich was ich 
da falsch mache. Der Höhenmesser zählt rauf und bis zum Ende der Tour wieder runter.
Ein Vergleich mit den andern Radgruppen ist wenn überhaupt nur nach einiger Zeit möglich.
Man muss in den Menüschluchten des Sigma herumstöbern bis man die gefahrene Höhe 
herausfiltert. 
Unangenehm ist jedoch wenn man am nächsten Tag losfahren will, dass Wetter hat sich 
geändert und man hat 171 Höhenmeter drauf. Ich komme nicht dahinter warum sich 
der Sigma so komisch verhält. Ein Reset sollte doch auch die gefahrenen Höhenmeter 
reseten, oder sehe ich das falsch? Noch dazu ist das reseten der Höhenmeter eher etwas für den 
freien Vormittag weil aufwendig. Gibt es da eine Schnellschußmöglichkeit zum Löschen (Kalibrieren) der
Höhenmeter?
Was ich auch nicht verstehe dass die Bergabkilometer gezählt werden und dem Sigma
offenbar wichtig sind. Wenn ich beim Fahren nicht mehr umfalle sind für mich die Bergabkilometer
so interessant wie ein einzelnes Kamel in der Wüste. 
Bei Sigma vorstellig geworden fählt seit Tagen die Antwort. Dachte dass vielleicht eine
undokumentierte Möglichkeit von einem Wissenden weiterhelfen kann.

LG Heinz


----------



## FendiMan (9. Juni 2018)

Bei einem Reset werden alle Tourdaten gelöscht und der 23.16 fängt wieder bei Null an.
Die Höhe stellst du durch langes Drücken auf den linken unteren Knopf ein, du kannst in den Einstellungen auch zwei Starthöhen festlegen, die dann schneller einzustellen sind.
Links lang, entweder nach rechts eine der beiden eingestellten Höhen oder oben auf den Menüknopf zweimal drücken und mit unten re oder li die Höhe anpassen, abschließen mit Menü.
Ich denke, du verwechselst auch was.
Wenn bei der Höhe 171m steht, dann ist das die Höhe über Meerespiegel und nicht die zurückgelegten Höhenmeter.
Wenn du schnell die Daten anschauen willst, einfach eine der unteren Tasten drücken, links Höhe, Mitte HFQ und rechts die zurückgelegten Km.
Es schaut auch so aus, als ob du noch nicht die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen hast.
Die ausführliche finde ich aber gerade nicht online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro021 (9. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank.hast mit sehr geholfen und ja die Bedienungsanleitung war in wien während ich auf den Kanaren war. Muss aber gestehen dass ich die Bedienungsanleitung erst jetzt ausgedruckt habe. Die Installationsanleitung ist zu gross geraten. Durch die enormen Möglichkeiten ist Learning by Doing etwas zeitintensiv und ermüdend.

Gruss Heinz


----------



## FendiMan (9. Juni 2018)

Bitte, gerne.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du meinen Thread über das Problem mit dem Datacenter gelesen hast, aber wenn du korrekte Zeitdaten ins Datacenter übernehmen willst, darfst du den 23.16 nur vor einer Tour reseten.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @pro021 

wie @FendiMan schon richtig beschrieben hat, kannst du die Höhe manuell einstellen und musst Sie vor dem Start bestätigen.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## pro021 (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke für alle Infos. Zur Zeit laboriere ich an einer Fehlfunktion des 23.16. Irgendwann hat er begonnen die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr anzuzeigen und auf Transport zu stellen. Ein neuerliches nachjustieren von Magnet und Sender hat nichts gebracht. Der Sigma hustet mir quasi was. Machmal fängt er mitten während einer Tour an wieder zu funktionieren. Manchmal stellt er sich tot. Da hilft nichts, auch kein nachjustieren und probieren. Knopfzellen erneuert. Keine Veränderung. Mal funkt er mal nicht. Kollege mit gleichem Sigma hat dasselbe Problem. Nach ein paar Monaten fing es an. Was mir dabei auffällt ist dass er bei Stillstand in der Garage (abgestellt) nicht auf Sleep geht. Er bleibt dabei ständig eingeschaltet und erkennt nicht dass man losfährt. Wenn er Sleep anzeigt funktioniert er bei Wegfahrt perfekt. Ich tippe auf Softwarefehler. Es wird wahrscheinlich ein stinknormaler Tacho von Cateye. Der zeigt brav an wie ein Büffel, ob ich im Gatsch oder bei Regen oder Schnee unterwegs bin und hat derartige Allüren nicht. 

Gruß Henz


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen @pro021 

danke für deine Fehlerbeschreibung.

Wenn du möchtest kannst du dich einmal an unseren Kundenservice wenden. 
Dort können wir einmal genauer überprüfen woran es liegt.

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Support Team.


----------



## Soulslide (3. Juni 2022)

Moin Moin,
ich habe mal noch eine kurze Frage zur Höhenmessung. Habe zwar den BC14.16, dies sollt aber zum 23.16 keinen großen Unterschied zur Höhenmessung ausmachen. Also, ich habe die beiden Starthöhen festgelegt sowie auch die dritte manuelle Höhe. Wenn ich nun im bei Start der Tour eine der drei Höhen auswähle (ich wohne auf 86m üNN) und wähle auch meine Starthöhe  (86m) aus. Bestätige diese mit der oberen Taste und die 86 m werden auch in der Statistik oder Höhe angezeigt. Wenn ich nun aber den ersten Berg nach unten fahre, sollten locker 15-20m Unterschied sein, zeigt mir das blöde Teil immer noch 86 m an. Wenn ich Bergauf fahre wird mir auch keine Steigung angezeigt, geht ja auch nicht, da er diese aus Höhe und Distanz berechnet.

Kann es sein das bei mir ein defekt am Barometer vorliegt (das Teil ist neu)
Wie schnell ändert sich bei euch die Höhenanzeige
Nachdem ich die Starthöhe übernommen habe, steht dann bei euch etwas über Höhenkalibrierung oder ähnliches oder wird die Höhe einfach übernommen und die Kalibrierung findet im Hintergrund statt. Bei mir dauert die Übernahme bis zur Anzeige 1Sek.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Soul


----------



## Soulslide (3. Juni 2022)

Unten auf der Rückseite sind ja die drei kleine Öffnungen für die barometrische Messung. Selbst wenn ich dort vorsichtig reinblase, passiert nichts mit der Höhenanzeige, das sollte doch eigentlich einen Einfluss auf den Druck haben oder nicht?


----------



## FendiMan (3. Juni 2022)

Du gehst aber schon aus dem Einstellungsmenü wieder raus?
Beim 23.16 bestätigt man mit der oberen Taste die Änderung der Höhe und kommt dann wieder in die normale Anzeige, und dort wird eine Höhenänderung auch sehr zeitnah angezeigt.


----------



## Soulslide (3. Juni 2022)

Ja natürlich mache ich das ich wundere mich nur, dass meine Höhenanzeige immer den gleichen Wert anzeigt. Gestern bin ich 20 km und 450 Höhenmeter gefahren am Tacho wurden null Höhenmeter angezeigt.
Irgendwie schon komisch. Deshalb meine Frage, hat jemand schon einmal bein einem Neugerät diesen Defekt gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

